# texas city dike pocket 05/07/13



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

slept in and drove to the pocket at noon. wind laid down nice. hit some structure with a cocahoe on an eighth ounce jig. stuck eleven nice flounder. kept five to fry for company. water color was nice and green until the south wind turned on.


----------

